# River location



## Vernon.Miller

I am having the toughest luck trying to find the cats. I have tried 3 places and the biggest I have pulled in was 3 lb. I have been casting out into the middle and letting the current take it to the side. I dont know of any other methods. Are there certain depths, ridges, cover, or anything that I should be taking into consideration. I am fishing behind a bridge, should I try to fish ahead of it???? 
The thing that throws me off is the spot is awesome for quantity. Me and my wife went out and cought about 30-40, but ranged from 4in to 16in or so. Shouldnt there be larger ones with these little guys???


----------



## NDhunter7

Try using bigger bait. We use half of one of those goldeyes when we are fishing for the big cats.


----------



## schultz345

i cut some goldeye up, throw it out, and wait for them to come to me. patience is key, if your moving around and throwing your line all over the river you definitely wont catch em. They can smell, they will come.


----------



## NightWarrior

VM- There is all kinds of factors when fishing the rivers for kitties. There is also all kinds of opinions on how to fish for kitties. Each role below plays a different part when fishing for kitties on each and every river. One thing might work in one river but not in another.

Examples:
River Location: Bridges if heavy traveled the sound from the cars carries down in to the pillers and travels into the water, which can either make if hard fishin or great fishin. I personally don't do good when under a bridge but I do better 100 yards away. Also the way the river runs, is it straight or curvy area, how fast is the water moving, is there a dam close by.

Water Conditions: How high is the water from normal conditions, whats the water temp, can you see any logs or island in the river. Is there alot of crap floating on top or under the water. Can you see and eddies or whirlpool areas.

Bait Placement: You might not think it matters but it does. Each part of the river whether it's the side of bank ur sitting on or the middle of river or the opposite bank of the river is all going to determine if you'll catch or not.

Type of Bait: Depending what river ur on can depend on what bait you use, each river has bait regulations to be followed. Also different times of the year calls for differ types of bait. EXAMPLE: In late summer I like frogs or mice.

Weather Conditions: The barometric pressure can have all kinds of things to do with the bite. Also is it hot, cold, windy, calm, is there a storm front moving in/out, did it rain or what's the moon phase doing, the moon controls the tides and the tides control everything connected to them directly or indirectly.
http://www.lake-link.com/fishinginfo/ba ... essure.cfm

Fishing Style: Yes the way you fish will effect the outcome. Do mess with your pole alot, which in turn you get snagged alot, how much weight you use, how do you rigged up your pole.

These are all things to think about and things that can effect the outcome of your day/night. Also _*PATIENTS*_ is key. This should give you a place to start, do some reaserch and more specific questions on things ur unsure about.

:beer: & GOOD LUCK Craig


----------



## Vernon.Miller

I just had to wait to hok int the right ones. My biddy and I both caught 14.8 fish. Haven't caught into any others that sizes, but I think I need a boat to get to a perfect location.
dont know how to post pics so I cant.[/img]


----------



## NightWarrior

You don't need a boat to catch good fish, I catch all my kitties from the shore and always take nice size cats each time i go out... Craig


----------



## Carbon Express

I too have had great success from shore in Fargo and always have. I always prefer to use goldeye for cutbait and there has never been a piece too big in my experience. I have 2 fish over 15 pounds this year and have only been out twice.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

I was fishin from shore too, but I found some structure that I cant get to by walkin the shore. Shore has a 6-7 foot bank kinda hard to get a fish up that.


----------



## NightWarrior

ROFLMAO... Buy a extendable net, thats what we use... Goes from 8' to 14' $50.00 Then we also have a smaller extendable. Craig


----------



## mfreeman451

I don't mind fishing under bridges, but I don't usually get into a lot of cats that way. The cats seem to be a little farther off, but I have had a lot of sturgeon, carp, and sheepshead right under or close by a bridge.

My favorite spots are big bends around a river where on the side near the angle of the bend there is a slow spot and a deep pool where the cats are hanging out. Also if you can find a creek or another small river that is feeding into the river, or a channel that runs along the river, try either in there or at the mouth. You'll get into all kinds of fish that way, not just cats. I have seen guys catch a lot of Northerns in channels along the Mississippi up here and I have caught walleye and plenty of channels myself this way.


----------

